# Electric trike with rain cover or fairing?



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Lava, where are you? bike lane rules may vary where you are. I've assumed by bike you mean pedal power. Look on endless-sphere forum, loads on info there!

Re a canopy, there are full canopy recumbent bikes, I'd think to convert one to a tilting trike with a narrow wheel base, and maybe a hub motor in the rear wheel. Vehicle speeds and range will be factors, if you have pedal power for flat ground with electric assist for hills/high speed you can get very good range. I've some serious ideas for leaning trikes we could discuss if you'd like, not had chance to prototype them yet, but would freely share the design ideas.

Edit: can't type, sorry...


----------



## lava (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the endless-sphere recommendation! Looks like a great forum. Yes, I am already familiar with range and performance, I'm on my second electric bike. Mostly just trying to figure out a cheap and simple way of putting a canopy on a recumbent trike.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,

Have you checked http://www.evalbum.com/2311

Did you find the velo fairing covered with stretch wrap on Endless Sphere?


----------



## lava (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow, that is extremely cool!


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

Coroplast!


----------



## mi7d1 (May 19, 2010)

There is a commercial fabric body such as you describe called a Velokit. It's reported to go on and off in about ten minutes. Price new is listed at $975.00. 
http://www.krash.us/velokit.html

If you don't have a tadpole trike yet, ou might also consider going with a velomobile. To purchase a trike and then the Velokit might be very close to an entry level priced velomobile. Velocity Velo has a model that starts around $3600.00
http://velocityvelos.com/index.html

I sold my WAW velomobile imported from Belgium two months ago. The money was used to purchase an LFP battery pack for my Nevco Gizmo.


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

Intersting body kit. Not so sure about the areodynamics, probably better than without. Coroplast will hold a ridgid shape. I'm working on something more along this line. I have 2 trikes, an Actionbent and a home built electric assist.


----------



## mi7d1 (May 19, 2010)

Here's one of the last photos of my WAW prior to selling it. I was installing the headlight module at the time. I added a custom bottom bracket drive using a Crystalyte hubmotor powered by a 36V 20Ah Headway LFP pack. The motor controller was a 36V 20A unit. Top speed using the motor was ~30mph on the flat and the range was 44 miles wide open throttle. Never learned the range if I kept the speed lower. The WAW is a monocoque construction using aramid and carbon fiber with aluminum macpherson struts. The rear wheel dropouts are bonded to the body and there is a small sub-frame for the pedal assembly also bonded to the body. I miss the WAW sometimes but getting in and out with my bad hip was difficult.

I have a lot of photos of various velomobiles on my flickr set site. You just need to find the right set. http://www.flickr.com/photos/wmbates/sets/


----------



## kokopelli314 (Oct 14, 2012)

My latest build, from May 2011. To date, Apr 26, 2012 I have 13,335 kms on it. It has a trailer hitch, but there's enough room inside for a weeks worth of groceries.
I have been using this as my exclusive transportation.

How fast, 60-65 kph
How far, ~ 200 km @ 35-40 kph, with some pedaling
How much, batteries, electronics, frame, canopy, shell ~ $3700
Batteries, 60v, 20AH LiFePO4, + Occasional 48v 20AH LiFePO4 reserve
Weight, ~ 160 lbs with both packs
Motor Crystalyte 405(updated to 3548 Sept2012)
40A infineon controller(Updated to 18FET programmable with regen Sept2012)
Cycle Analyst, V2
100w DC-DC converter for lights, fan, heater and radio
Front brakes Sturmey-Archer, laced to Sun CR-18 rims

Picasa webalbum 
 build photos

Video:
Here's one possibility
Here's another


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Very neat. Do you have any info about your canopy construction?


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

Where do you get your Crystalyte hub motors from?


----------



## kokopelli314 (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow, that is a beautiful machine!


----------

